# Need an In-Home Dog Sitter



## AshleyM (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi! My husband and I are new to Dubai, and are looking for an in-home dog sitter. We have a six-year-old male Westie/Poodle mix who is very shy and sweet. He gets a bit anxious in kennels and does better if he is the only dog. We would prefer a female sitter as he is very shy and frightened of most males. Ideally we would need someone to stay in our home with him while traveling this spring, an extended period in the summer, and future travel dates. Both of us do work, so if it works out we would be open to having someone come in on a daily basis to walk him during the week. Please let me know if you have any recommendations! 

Thanks,

Ashley


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Would this require overnight stays? I'll ask my gf as she might do it and we live in JLT.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## YoungOneDXB (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy to help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Also take a look at Dubai Dog, Cat, Abu Dhabi Pet Sitting | Dubai Pet Sitter | Pet Store and Sitting and Training | Pet Sitter in Dubai | Homely Petz

A professional set up run by good people.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Homely Petz 
Critter Sitters
Linda Tedd
To name but a few.

I'd be happy to help. I have 2 dogs and a big yard if they get on it might be a better solution? All proceeds will go to my animal rescue org.


----------

